# RE"":: Found guilty of horse abuse!



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

_"Found guilty of horse abuse
The case of the guy here in Wyoming who was letting over 100 horses slowly starve to death was found guilty. Have not heard his sentence yet, or *what will happen to horses that are still alive.*
He was not feeding them, didn't want them, didn't want to give them away,didn't want to spend money on vet care, couldn't send them to slaughter to make some money, so let them sit in corrals to die. Foals with broken legs, horses to close to dying to get up, it was quite a mess. 
Of course the anti slaughter folks tried to say it was better for the horses to die in the corrals since slaughter is so nasty and inhumane. They actually fought for this jerks rights, saying he was treated badly by the law who came and took the horses and that he should sue the law enforcement... 
How sad is that."_


okay so i i just wanted to let *wyominggrandma* know that this is really sad. also to what will happen to some of the horses that made it out of the horrible situation i have one of the horses foals rescued from there. My dad found a lady that had initially rescued a mare in foal from the humane society but sadly her died. so she got another dun mare that was just skin and bones.... and due anytime then. we bought the mare and foal a couply days after she was born, her name is camo now. you can see her on my home page. just wanted to let you know how great a transformation all those horses could have or did make.
thanks


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am puzzled by your starting of a new thread for this - why not just post your reply in the thread in question?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

i cant. im under 15


----------

